# Newbie Spraying Windows



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

G'day Guys 

I'm not an experienced sprayer but am ok with the gun

I've never sprayed windows I'm keen to have a go 

If I brushed edges undercoat then finish coat 

Would it then be ok mask up glass and spray the windows ? 

It's a hard decision as I'm quick with the brush but I'm also fast masking up so I'm sure the time spent masking I will then smash it with my shiny Graco : ) more than anything 
Just want to have a go spraying windows : )

Fine finish tip would that be the best choice ?

Any advice thanks in advance 

Lots of love Ben The Painter
oxoxox that's for the PT Girls only : )


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Sexy


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

It doesn't seem to me to be worth the time to spray those

after tale and clean up

We used to spray hundreds of sash windows with no tape or protection

We would spray right glass Then razor and edge and it would come right off

These windows just don't seem to make sense to do that


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

G'day Phinnster

I think the same but I think the practice will be so valuable 

That's the problem I always end saying it's quicker with brush instead of trying to incorporate new techniques and applications 



As an Aussie I'm still amazed how many Painters on PT spray it's just not big in OZ


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi benthepainter!
I do a lot of spraying, i wouldn't spray those windows you still have to go up and brush the left, right and bottom side of windows by hand.
I would spray the clapboards.
I like your cooking post:thumbsup:
Hope this help.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Sprayers are just another tool to have for when you need it. That's a brush and roll job to me but if you want the experience then by all means have at it. Are you only doing windows/siding? Is it 2/3 coats and color change? Mask the glass and brick, shield the sofit. FF tip 210 for frames, larger for siding.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah, brush and roll is your best bet. Sorry to burst your pink prep gloved bubble


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

If you spray paint, your going to be needing a bigger tip. FF (fine finish) is the go to tip. But you need something like a 214 or a 314. The orfice size needs to be a bit bigger to let the paint through without clogging all the time. 

Your paint product/data sheet should let you know around what recommended sizes to use. With FF it's a bit harder because most don't rate for that, but a regular tip (Graco RacX, etc.). I've found that 14s are pretty decent for paints, but only one way to learn what works for you. And that's to do it!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree with you on learning to spray. If you can afford to spend some more time etc. on this particular job than it might be worth the effort to spray and gain some more experience.

It's a good tool / trick to have. Hard to apply peelbond super thick in a single shot with a brush and roller. More like 5 passes by hand and 1 by spray. Probably not needed for this job, but futures jobs where a sprayer might be needed?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

benthepainter said:


> View attachment 36673
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy


Ben! You need a 2 finger trigger gun. Sooo much better!


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey Ben 

If your like me, you'll find yourself in many situations like this with your new pump. Many projects are in the threshold of spray vs brush/roll. 6 of one, half a dozen. Sometimes I ponder this dilemma to a fault. My advice is to go with your gut.

Track your spraying production with that new pump. Kind of difficult to keep spraying production rates on jobs like yours, but even general time tracking will make these future decisions easier. 

The speed of spraying is in how quickly you can prep really. If your fast and accurate masking and such, you'll find yourself spraying everything you can. Especially when multiple coats are applied. 

Nice shinny new pump, happy spraying Ben!


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Those are big enough for a paint shield. Since you are a novice, mask anyway but use a shield. 

Its when you master the shield then you have mastered spraying.

Masking is so 1990's


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

driftweed said:


> Those are big enough for a paint shield. Since you are a novice, mask anyway but use a shield.
> 
> Its when you master the shield then you have mastered spraying.
> 
> Masking is so 1990's


That's not a bad bit of advice right there. I had to learn shielding by the seat of my pants, mistakes were costly and a PITA. I remember having to spray (and brush) rough cedar soffits with white solid color oil stain over semi-trans siding with a shield. It was terrifying, but I pulled it off. 

Learn shielding while your masked off :thumbsup:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Phinnster said:


> It doesn't seem to me to be worth the time to spray those after tale and clean up We used to spray hundreds of sash windows with no tape or protection We would spray right glass Then razor and edge and it would come right off These windows just don't seem to make sense to do that


Gday Phinnster 

Thanks for the feed back I have ended up doing what I know Brushing on this job 
Next time I will get my Graco out : )


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Hi benthepainter! I do a lot of spraying, i wouldn't spray those windows you still have to go up and brush the left, right and bottom side of windows by hand. I would spray the clapboards. I like your cooking post:thumbsup: Hope this help.


Gday PPM

Yeah decided to Brush them same with the weatherboards just rolling them . normaly I brush finish. weatherboards but being the rough sawn Timber I have opted for a small nap roller


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

PRC said:


> Sprayers are just another tool to have for when you need it. That's a brush and roll job to me but if you want the experience then by all means have at it. Are you only doing windows/siding? Is it 2/3 coats and color change? Mask the glass and brick, shield the sofit. FF tip 210 for frames, larger for siding.


Gday PRC

Yep Brush & Roll Job : ) thanks for the tips


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

journeymanPainter said:


> Yeah, brush and roll is your best bet. Sorry to burst your pink prep gloved bubble


Gday JP

Yep Brush and Roll : ) my Pink Washing down Gloves lol


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

woodcoyote said:


> If you spray paint, your going to be needing a bigger tip. FF (fine finish) is the go to tip. But you need something like a 214 or a 314. The orfice size needs to be a bit bigger to let the paint through without clogging all the time. Your paint product/data sheet should let you know around what recommended sizes to use. With FF it's a bit harder because most don't rate for that, but a regular tip (Graco RacX, etc.). I've found that 14s are pretty decent for paints, but only one way to learn what works for you. And that's to do it!


Gday WC

Thanks for the tips : ) yep the only way to learn and that's to do it . Hope next time I give it a go


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

PRC said:


> Ben! You need a 2 finger trigger gun. Sooo much better!


Gday PRC

I'm such a newbie whats a two finger trigger Gun and how is it better ?


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

MIZZOU said:


> Hey Ben  If your like me, you'll find yourself in many situations like this with your new pump. Many projects are in the threshold of spray vs brush/roll. 6 of one, half a dozen. Sometimes I ponder this dilemma to a fault. My advice is to go with your gut. Track your spraying production with that new pump. Kind of difficult to keep spraying production rates on jobs like yours, but even general time tracking will make these future decisions easier. The speed of spraying is in how quickly you can prep really. If your fast and accurate masking and such, you'll find yourself spraying everything you can. Especially when multiple coats are applied. Nice shinny new pump, happy spraying Ben!


Gday Mizzou

Great idea when I bust it out I should keep a Graco Diary and just general notes : )

Dear Graco Diary 

Today you worked so well lots of love benthepainter : ) oxoxox 

Nice Shiny New Pump ? I bought it March 2011 : )


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

driftweed said:


> Those are big enough for a paint shield. Since you are a novice, mask anyway but use a shield. Its when you master the shield then you have mastered spraying. Masking is so 1990's


Gday Driftweed

I one day want to become one with the shield : ) but I also enjoyed the Nineties and still do with my Tape


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> That's not a bad bit of advice right there. I had to learn shielding by the seat of my pants, mistakes were costly and a PITA. I remember having to spray (and brush) rough cedar soffits with white solid color oil stain over semi-trans siding with a shield. It was terrifying, but I pulled it off. Learn shielding while your masked off :thumbsup:


Gday J

Yep I need to learn the art of shielding : ) 
What was some of the costly mistakes ?????


----------

